# Wachendorff HD67507 - Modbus RTU Geräte mittels S7 und Modbus TCP auslesen/steuern



## marqste (27 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

ich versuche gerade mit einer S7 1212C ein Modbus-RTU Gerät auszulesen.
Hierzu habe ich ein Modbus TCP Server/Modbus RTU Master Gateway HD67507 der Firma Wachendorff hier liegen.

https://www.wachendorff-prozesstech...odbus-TCP-zu-Modbus-RTU-Master-Slave-HD67507/


Im Gateway habe ich den NAT-Modus projektiert und eine Übersetzungstabelle angelegt.
Das ganze frage ich per Baustein "MB-CLIENT" in der S7 ab. leider funktioniert das ganze nicht.

Auch wenn ich das Gateway per MODBUS POLL abfrage bekomme ich im NAT Modus keine Ergebnisse. Nur einen CRC Fehler oder "02 illegal Adress"
Schalte ich das Gateway in den Routing Modus und frage es mit MODBUS POLL ab funktioniert es.

Leider kann ich in der S7 die Device Adresse des RTU geräts nicht mitgeben, sodass ich das Gateway im Routing Modus betreiben könnte.

Hat jemand Ideen und kann mir helfen?

Grüße
marqste


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 September 2020)

Die Modbus Unit-ID kannst du beim Siemens MB_CLIENT einstellen, indem du den Wert in die Variable "MB_UNIT_ID" des Instanz-DB schreibst.
Warum Siemens das nicht an die Schnittstelle gelegt hat und man stattdessen in der Instanz stochern muss weiß niemand.


----------



## marqste (27 September 2020)

Mit der Erkenntnis die Unit ID mitgeben zu können funktioniert die Geschichte nun. Ich muss die in der Übersetzungstabelle des HD67507 vergebene SLAVE ID TCP auch im IDB des MB_CLIENT mitgeben. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.

Kleines aber feines Merkmal.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße
marqste


----------

